# Pixel/Signature Bettas



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey guys! I've had a couple people ask me about the little pixel bettas in my signature, so I figured I'd open them up and try to do a few more... In my original thread, things got a little out of hand with requests, so I'm doing to do them in batches of three!  I can't edit the original post, so I'm going to keep a google doc updated instead. 

For examples of the fish, see my signature and my old thread (click). 

*~~~ Rules ~~~*

Please request only ONE fish at a time! I can't choose between your babies and it's not fair to others if I choose them all. ;-)
You must post at least one CLEAR photo of your fish, but more = better!
Please also post what type of tail your betta has (delta, halfmoon, rosetail, veiltail, etc). This helps me if it's not clear from the initial photo. 

*If you don't follow the rules I will not put you on the slot list!*

Note that once I get a handful of these, I may start re-using the black bases. I haven't had to yet, but eventually I may. If I do, I'll try to post the bases so you can make your own if I don't get to you. 

*Here is the slot list: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1BTBUkszD_OgFDDT0HTWy7njeO3OTQcjhkkydVbxq4y0/edit?usp=sharing​**Note for finished bettas! When I post the finished betta for you, it will be a transparent PNG. In order for it to retain it's transparency, you'll need to save it to your computer as a PNG and upload it to the site as a PNG. *


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Oooooh! I like your art! VERY STUNNING! I'll give it a go, some I've been trying to find a new avatar! My boy is a halfmoon by the way


----------



## IntrovertEJL (May 30, 2014)

Could you make one of Edmond, please? He's a halfmoon, possibly rosetail. I included a second picture in case you want to draw him in a different pose -- the first one is mainly to give you an idea of his tail shape/color.

Your art is awesome, by the way!


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Ohmigosh yay I LOVE your pixel fish! Can you please do Arausio? He's a halfmoon. 

Here's a few pictures:

























Thank you!


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

*Alright, there's my first batch of three!* Holy smokes, you all have beautiful fish! @litelboyblu - I'm working on yours now.


----------



## scampers4010 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hiya! I was wondering if you could do Darth Bubbles :3
He is a double tail male
- and I'm sorry about the bad quality photos, he was being a little pain


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

@litelboyblu Here's your guy!  I wasn't sure about the name, so I did one with and without 'Blu' because I didn't know if that was his name, or yours, or both, haha. 








-----------------


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

RainbowsHaven said:


> @litelboyblu Here's your guy!  I wasn't sure about the name, so I did one with and without 'Blu' because I didn't know if that was his name, or yours, or both, haha.
> 
> View attachment 549938
> 
> ...


OH HOW CUTE!!! I love it!!! Thank you SOOO MUCH! My username is Blu, he doesn't have a name. But his name shall be Blu now! Thanks!!!!!

I can't thank you enough!!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

When you get the chance can you do Blaine? He's a HMPK marble boy. 

Please forgive the flash, I didn't realize it was on. he was only restrained like that for a second for the picture then immediately released back into his tank. I never ever restrain them like that usually, He wouldn't let me get any good pictures, and kept darting around at top speed. :roll:


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

IntrovertEJL, here's Edmond! :-D I haven't done anybody flaring or turned around, so I gave the pose in your second image a shot. Since not everybody likes flaring, I did with and without flaring and with and without the name. 













|||


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Those are so cute! I can't wait to see Arausio's.


----------



## IntrovertEJL (May 30, 2014)

Those are beautiful! I like all of them. Thank you so much!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm curious. How do you make these??? Their amazing!


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

http://bettapack.tumblr.com/tagged/sirekan
When you open back up can I get one of my big ole loverbutt Sirekan?
Name:Sirekan
Type: King Plakat


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Can you do my crowntail boy, Lucky Moe?








Thank you so much, I love your art!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

When you can, One of Dangerous my Veil Tail would be great! You'll probably see me a lot HAHA :lol:


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Yay! Pixels!
I don't want to put too much stress on your hands so I'm not requesting them yet but I thought it would be cool if I tried to make some for my own fish. I wanted your permission first, this was kinda your idea


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

@Elleth - Here's your boy! :-D He has a lot of detail, so he was a lot of fun/interesting to do. 















@PurpleJay - I don't mind at all!  In fact, DangerousAngel contacted me and asked me how I made them, so I was actually making a video to show the process. I just recorded it using Arausio's process and sped it up... I'm rendering and uploading it to youtube now, then I'm going to slap some comments on it and I'll post it here. It might not be the most clear thing ever, but hopefully it'll help a little, haha...


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank you so much, he's perfect! It means a lot to me, especially since he just began showing signs of dropsy.


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

Aww, I'm so sorry to hear that, Elleth. :'( When Gallifrey acquired dropsy and we made the decision to end his suffering, it made me feel a lot better having him in my signature to see, so I understand. I hope he makes a full recovery! 

@PurpleJay, @DangerousAngel, and anyone else who wants to see, here's the process video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQBUbcji-k0


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh so its basically just paint on a windows computer? Wow this is an example of why a mac is inconvenient, I have to buy a paint app :-( Really wish I knew this when I had my Windows 

I want to eventually ask for my fish pixelized, but you already have many requests so Ill wait until there are free spots


----------



## kennilyn (Mar 10, 2015)

Omg I saw your post in another thread and I was about to PM you how you made those!! I would LOVE if mine was done for my baby! He's a halfmoon and I absolutely adore him. I wouldn't mind waiting just the fact that you're offering this for free means the most!! Thank you!

I also forgot to mention that his name is Monroe!


----------



## PurpleJay (Jan 4, 2015)

Yay! Thanks, RainbowsHaven 
If you don't mind I can send you my results if you want  it might not be as good as yours but I can try!


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

Just so you all know, I haven't forgotten about you! My boyfriend was hospitalized for Appendicitis on Thursday and wasn't discharged until Sunday, so it was a particularly crazy weekend. I like working on these over the weekend, but I ended up not having much time. 

I'm still around though! Hopefully things will be easier this weekend and I'll be able to get some more freebies done.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

OH NO! I hope he's doing better!


----------



## pftrex (Feb 27, 2015)

Wow, you're talented! I hope you can give Orion a try?


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

if you have a space, can you do in of my fish. ill put a photo hen I get home.


----------



## NYorkieBetta (Apr 21, 2015)

subscribing


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Don't know how many slots are still open, but can you do my boy Eli for me? He's an EE. If you can't see it well then his body is a light blue, his head is a red-pink, his fins are white with light red, and one eye is missing while the other is bulged.


----------



## InsertCheesecake (May 6, 2015)

Siamese, why in the second picture theres a tree that has craft mesh on it?.


----------



## NYorkieBetta (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi, I would love a signature pic of Tyrwhitt, when you get up to another group of 3 (he's a Double Tail - not sure if you'd call him dragon-scale)...
He has a nice shiny irridescent blue body and bright red fins with some black on his head and fin edges.

He's a fin biter - but you can fill them in for the picture - he's on the mend and happier in a new BIG, warm tank. :-D

When you get the instructions up I will try my new guy.

Thanks So Much!!


----------



## InsertCheesecake (May 6, 2015)

Wow! I can help you with that, (just like in my signature) since RainbowHaven is quite busy doing others. But the quality is less. (Do you want me to do it though? I will try my best)


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

@Cheesecake Its some decor I made for him to act as shelter. He likes to lay on the craft mesh and hide in the leaves so I guess it works. Lol.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Cheesecake you can give Dangerous a shot if you'd like.


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

These are so cool. Could you do Gabriel? He's a half moon elephant ear. I'm not entirely sure what colour he is...I thought he was white but he's got blues and greens and pinks. Someone suggested that he was a pastel multicolour.














If you're too busy tell me!


----------



## mashp (Feb 24, 2015)

Your probably really busy right now but if you have time can you do orange he is my orange Dalmatian vt.


----------



## Lumenite (Apr 13, 2015)

Whenever you get the change I'd love one of my boy miso!

He is a doubletail Halfmoon male  Thanks in advance!


----------

